# New BET Channels



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

"Starting in July 2002, BET Jazz will join two new BET networks, BET Hip-Hop and BET Gospel, in the creation of the BET Digital Networks. The channels will be available through digital cable and satellite systems nationwide. And as always, BET Jazz will continue its ground-breaking approach to satisfying viewers with its acclaimed in-studio performances, festivals concerts and celebrity interviews. Find out more about America's only 24-hour cable network dedicated to jazz"

http://www.bet.com/betonjazz

So many Viacom channels coming out along with the MTV- VH1 new channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, but viacom is cutting MTVX. The one channel Ive wanted for a long time, its getting hard to find rock/alernative videos on MTV and MTV2.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think I would ever watch either of those channels, but I do think that there would be enough demand that if the space was open, you could see those channels added soon (if there was a merger)???


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

:::gets ready to complain:::
What was Viacom thinking when they decided to replace MTVX with MTV Jams? It's not like there isn't any choice when it comes to hip-hop. You have BET, VH-1 Soul, and now BET Hip-Hop. With the elimination of MTVX, there isn't one channel that rock fans can turn to if they want rock only. There's a channel for just about every other type of genre: hip-hop (BET, BET Hip-Hop, MTV Jams), gospel (BET Gospel), country (VH-1 Country, CMT, GAC), jazz (BET Jazz). See? Not ONE rock channel. VH-1 Classic is great, but there's no modern rock. Like Steve said, rock is getting scarce on MTV and MTV2, so it's getting harder for rock fans to find what they want. I guess rock fans will have to resort to rock stations on the radio, which are awful these days.


----------

